# Check Out Toto. She Was Groomed Today!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, groomed today, and Bronwyne will be taking her for surgery, first thing in the morning.

Doesn't she look beautiful? Keep her in your thoughts, and prayers. 

[attachment=54845:ToToB.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, those eyes are so engulfing. I absolutely think she is so cute with her haircut. :wub: Good prayers are being said for her to have a good day tomorrow and come out of it free from all problems. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending out lots of thoughts and prayers for Toto's recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a doll. Prayers and thoughts coming her way for surgery. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

She looks so beautiful. Praying for a successful surgery. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is such a pretty girl! I agree about the eyes, so gorgeous. Good luck little girl, we'll be thinking about you and praying!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She sure is an adorable little girl :wub: I'll be praying that all goes well for sweet Toto.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, Toto is really gorgeous!!! Look at that eye pigment...beautiful! I love her haircut on her head.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, she looks like my Micky, kind of. I'm so glad she got groomed. I'll be she feels SO much better. I hope her surgery goes ok.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

So Cute :wub2: Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful girl. Lot's of prayers and love sent from NYC. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh what a smiley, happy girl. She's beautiful.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

The picture of Toto looks just like Joplin in your siggy Deb.

Praying for little Toto to see the wizard and get herself a wish of a long, happy, healthy life. There's no place like home.....


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

She looks great! Prayers and positive thoughts are with her. Kisses to Toto.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It still absolutely amazes me how much a little love and care can do.

In a couple of weeks, she'll be as good as new!!!!! :chili: ....and quite a beauty too!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

She looks just beautiful!!!And that smile :wub: :wub: 


rayer: She will be just fine


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 9 2009, 09:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803421


> Yep, groomed today, and Bronwyne will be taking her for surgery, first thing in the morning.
> 
> Doesn't she look beautiful? Keep her in your thoughts, and prayers.
> 
> [attachment=54845:ToToB.jpg][/B]


It amazes me how these neglected rescues look SO cute and happy after they are with you, Deb. Your love not only shines through you but shines through their faces after being with you. She looks great. Let us know ASAP how the surgery goes...

Thanks for all you do!

Kisses from Lexie and Krystal


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a beauty! I hope all goes well for her. Blessings to those of you who are helping this darling little girl.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks beautiful.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She looks soooo happy to be clean and fluffed! :wub: I hope her operation is a success, and there aren't any complications during or after. A sweet, sweet girl!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes she does look beautiful!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is beautiful


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a happy little spirit Toto appears to be. 
Prayers that all goes well with her surgery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little girl! I hope to hear a good update soon. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Look at what a lovely lady she is! What a great picture. It would be accepted on the very first entry!  So...did you get a new camera or are you taking lessons. :smtease:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How is Toto after her surgery today? Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Toto is a very pretty girl! Lots of prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hate to tell you all this, but we need to have prayers for Toto on Monday too. They canceled the appt for surgery today because they had two emergency surgeries at that vet office. She was already there and waiting but the emergencies came in and needed to be dealth with first. As Deb said, "Guess we couldnt expect them to let the other dogs die, so Toto could have her surgery". Will hope it all goes well on Monday.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

look at those eyes, she's precious :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Those eyes and that smile!!! What a beauty Deb! :wub: :wub: 

Prayers that Toto's surgery goes well today! rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 13 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804622


> Those eyes and that smile!!! What a beauty Deb! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Prayers that Toto's surgery goes well today! rayer:[/B]



Just wanted you all to know that Toto had her surgery (spay/hernia repair) today. The growth /hernia turned out to be a huge (tennis ball size) hernia with her reproductive organs pushing out in it. The vet had never seen anything quite like it and was amazed that this little girl was able to still get around and play like she has been. He felt she had probably had a litter of puppies when this happened. She is doing well and we thank-you for the thoughts and prayers for her. She is a darling girl and deserves a great home. I hope to get another pic of her soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, that's great news!!!!! I'm soooo happy for all!!!!!! arty:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 13 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804725


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 13 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804622





> Those eyes and that smile!!! What a beauty Deb! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Prayers that Toto's surgery goes well today! rayer:[/B]



Just wanted you all to know that Toto had her surgery (spay/hernia repair) today. The growth /hernia turned out to be a huge (tennis ball size) hernia with her reproductive organs pushing out in it. The vet had never seen anything quite like it and was amazed that this little girl was able to still get around and play like she has been. He felt she had probably had a litter of puppies when this happened. She is doing well and we thank-you for the thoughts and prayers for her. She is a darling girl and deserves a great home. I hope to get another pic of her soon
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks for the update! i hope she recovers well!


----------

